# Correctional Officer Gary M. Chapin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Correctional Officer Gary M. Chapin

*Crawford County Correctional Facility
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Monday, November 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 49
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 13, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Correctional Officer Gary Chapin succumbed to injuries sustained one month earlier after being attacked and beaten by an inmate in the Crawford County Correctional Facility.

Officer Chapin was transported to Wesbury United Methodist Community Hospital but never regained consciousness after the attack.

The inmate who beat him was in jail on a parole violation at the time. Charges are pending against the inmate in connection with Officer Chapin's murder.

Agency Contact Information
Crawford County Correctional Facility
2100 Independence Drive
Saegertown, PA 16433

Phone: (814) 763-1190

_*Please contact the Crawford County Correctional Facility for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Rest in peace


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

R.I.P. sir.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Rip co


----------

